# Giro customer service



## gmcunni (Feb 6, 2009)

Got to the mountain tuesday night and found the goggle retaining strap was missing from my helmet.  looks like it unscrewed from the base. oh well, i dealt with it.

when i got home i did a little googling to find a replacement part and didnt come across much.  sent a quick email to giro customer service.  
my email to them asked where i could buy a new one. didn't imply it was broken or anything like that, just that i lost it and wanted to get purchase a replacement.

I got a very speedy reply.  Gave them my address and they shipped me out a new strap, no charge, no questions asked.   

:beer:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 6, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> Got to the mountain tuesday night and found the goggle retaining strap was missing from my helmet.  looks like it unscrewed from the base. oh well, i dealt with it.
> 
> when i got home i did a little googling to find a replacement part and didnt come across much.  sent a quick email to giro customer service.
> my email to them asked where i could buy a new one. didn't imply it was broken or anything like that, just that i lost it and wanted to get purchase a replacement.
> ...



Good to know, my wife lost hers on her Giro Fuse too.  The funny thing is that I found one in the Sundown parking lot that I thought would fit her helmet, but it was too long.

Somewhat of a bad design with only the one screw if you ask me, my G10 has two screws so it can't swing around and unscrew itself.


----------



## severine (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that! I emailed them just now.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 7, 2009)

Random tip. Be careful with loctite and plastic...especially regarding helmets. An ATV riding buddy of mine ruined a few sets of plastics on his street bike. He finally figured out the loctite he was using to secure the fasteners to the frame was reacting with the plastics and causing spider webbing around the mounting holes. For him, it was mostly a cosmetic issue. With a helmet, it could be a structural issue. Anyways, the loctite should say what types of plastics to not use it on/around right on the bottle.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 7, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Random tip. Be careful with loctite and plastic...especially regarding helmets. An ATV riding buddy of mine ruined a few sets of plastics on his street bike. He finally figured out the loctite he was using to secure the fasteners to the frame was reacting with the plastics and causing spider webbing around the mounting holes. For him, it was mostly a cosmetic issue. With a helmet, it could be a structural issue. Anyways, the loctite should say what types of plastics to not use it on/around right on the bottle.



thanks glenn. i was planning to use loctite when i got the new strap.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 7, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> thanks glenn. i was planning to use loctite when i got the new strap.



No problem! A quick call to Giro should be able to point you in the right direction regarding what to use to secure the fasteners. :beer:


----------



## Greg (Feb 7, 2009)

When I had a Nine, I lost one of the vent inserts. Sent an Email and they asked for an address to send a new replacement set of inserts to. I'm a Giro fan as well. They will always be the first brand I try when buying helmets for me or my family.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2009)

My "Fuse Google Retainer" arrived in the mail today :-D


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 22, 2010)

Again, Giro customer support came though.

have an old S4 helmet that my son wore for  years.  it had a pad insert that could be removed as the kid grew. Worked very well, my son got several years out of the helmet. He finally outgrew it and i wanted to hand it down to my daughter but we couldn't find the insert.  I contacted Giro to inquire about a part number and where i could buy it. They responding by ordering me a replacement at no charge.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 22, 2010)

Props to Giro!

My old Giro 9 was smelling a little game-y last season so I left it out in the sun to air out. The black vent plugs ended up melting/shrinking. Called Giro and they sent me replacement plugs. They got me hooked. Ended up replacing the Giro 9 with a Giro G10MX.


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 22, 2010)

This thread reminded me to call Giro just now.  My Fuse and wife's Recruit have both lost their goggle retainers.  Giro service was friendly, quick, and said they'd send 'em right out.  2 thumbs up.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 22, 2010)

all my brain buckets are Giro (mtn, road, ski) the plastic innerds of my road helmet snapped, thus i couldnt tighten it, they sent me all new parts, no questions asked, and the helmet is wayyyy out of warranty


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 22, 2010)

http://www.thesnowway.com/2009/10/28/a-giro-customer-for-life

:beer:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 22, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> Props to Giro!
> 
> My old Giro 9 was smelling a little game-y last season so I left it out in the sun to air out. The black vent plugs ended up melting/shrinking. Called Giro and they sent me replacement plugs. They got me hooked. Ended up replacing the Giro 9 with a Giro G10MX.



Never heard of the melting thing before but another problem with the plugs is that people would lose them. You'll love the better vent system of the G10 plus, no plugs. Also, all the newer Giro's you can easily remove the inside and wash them when they get stinky. Another advantage is that the brim on the MX is removable so it can be easily replaced when you go too close to that branch vs our other big seller, the Smith Variant does not.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 24, 2010)

can't swear  that i'll be a Giro customer for life but did invest in another Giro today, picked up a G9 Jr for my daughter.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 24, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> can't swear  that i'll be a Giro customer for life but did invest in another Giro today, picked up a G9 Jr for my daughter.



Sweet! Maybe she'll let you borrow it.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 28, 2011)

Just called Giro because the connector in the bluetooth mic broke.  I have had this for three years.  I asked if I could purchase a new one.  They are sending out a new one for no charge.  This is the third or fourth great xperience with Giro for me.


----------

